# Blacksmith shop



## Razor Blade (Nov 9, 2012)

I will just add new pics to this post so everybody will not have to scroll all the way down thru the posts. Thanks for looking. 
I got started today on the building. I will update as i progress with it. Its gonna be about 12 deep and 15 feet wide , and will have a small shed out front when i am finished with it. Thanks for looking. Scott

I should be able to post some final pics sat afternoon. The two guys i have working on it should be done by then.

Now the building is basically done on the outside. I just need to finish cleaning up around the outside. I will post some more pics of the inside , after i level up the floor. Scott


----------



## ncrobb (Nov 9, 2012)

Keep us updated.  I have been thinking I need one as well. 

Robb


----------



## knifemaker73 (Nov 9, 2012)

Scott
You would come out better if you made it twice the size that you mentioned then you would not have to worry about adding on when you get so much useable(????) stuf in it.Good luckwith it . Get Boone to help
Knifemaker 73


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 9, 2012)

Shoot me a PM when you get up and runnin....The wife wants
a metal pot rack for the kitchen ...About 5-6 hooks ?????
I think................................


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 9, 2012)

I cant get Boone to do much these days. Yeah , if i planned on being in there that much , i would build it big. This is just something to play with. Scott


Yes sir , 7mag, i will holler.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice start Scott.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't see it plumbed out for a shower. Do I have to use the one in the big house?


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 11, 2012)

I got up some of the sides of the framing sat. Carl , this will be basic, no toilets or showers, not even power. You will just have to do like they did in the old days.Should get more done tuesday. I will post up somemore pics after then. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 11, 2012)

I just moved all the pics to the first post so it would not be so much trouble just to see the pic.Scotts


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 11, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 11, 2012)

Better put in an extra large slack tub then.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 12, 2012)

What is a slack tub ?


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 12, 2012)

Boy.....do we need to talk!


----------



## jbrooker (Nov 12, 2012)

off to a good start


----------



## jbrooker (Nov 13, 2012)

Scott a slack tub is - A large container full of water used by a blacksmith to quench hot metal.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking good there Scott, yeah, slack tub……we air quench, as a blade beater you'll have to dunk it in something.  

John I.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 13, 2012)

jbrooker said:


> Scott a slack tub is - A large container full of water used by a blacksmith to quench hot metal.





I always just called them a water bucket.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 13, 2012)

John I. Shore said:


> Looking good there Scott, yeah, slack tub……we air quench, as a blade beater you'll have to dunk it in something.
> 
> John I.





Yes sir John, i knew that i was to dunk it into water . I just never heard it called a slack tub. Just now getting everything together, but now there is a large metal bucket on the " need to get " list.


----------



## MoblMec (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Scott
If I can help please let me know.
I want to be there for the grand opening and we will pound steel.
I have several RR spikes and some lawn mower blades.
Can't wait!
MoblMec


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 14, 2012)

Not so much for quenching blade steel, better mediums to get that right. Is for cooling hot metal; cooling tongs and other tools; splashing your anvil if you're "wet" forging; and easing the heat out of your hand from picking up something a little warm. 
Oh yeah......and ruining a perfectly good piece of hot blade steel...just ask OneDude.
You can also grow some pretty interesting mutant aquatic critters in the meantime.
Stay away from my anvils with RxR spikes!


----------



## blademan (Nov 15, 2012)

looking good Scott,let me know sometime if you need a hand


----------



## dragonflyoutdoors (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks good, but it needs to be bigger 
Hilery


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 15, 2012)

Hilery , your probably right. It will have to do for now. 

Thanks   Mike, for the offer


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm enjoying the build Scotts coming right along!! Also enjoying the coversation and learning..


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 25, 2012)

added another pic


----------



## jbrooker (Nov 25, 2012)

Coming along just fine keep it up


----------



## wooddog (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like its coming along just fine. Keep us posted on it.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 1, 2012)

I am sorry for the blurry pics. It was getting late and when i took the pics , the shutter stayed open for a couple seconds to take the pic. I will get some better ones tomorrow. Thanks for lookin. Scott


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking good Scott,know you are excited


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 1, 2012)

She's coming together there partner!  Good job.

John I.


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking good Razorblade looks like you just need to finish up and we can start working


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 1, 2012)

Might want to consider some eve vents, that charcoal can get a bit smokey in tight quarters.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 1, 2012)

There will be plenty of windows in it , just havent cut them out yet. By the end of next week , it will be coming together very well. I thought about cutting out some gable end vents and covering them with some screen wire. That should let out what gets up to the top. This will be just to do a little playing around in. More for looks than anything else. I will use it a little. My dad wanted this for awhile, talked about it for years  and i said something about doing one up here one day , and before i knew it he was gone on the bobcat to grade out a spot. I guess thats where he want to put it. It will be a good spot when finished up.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Dec 2, 2012)

Like the siding you used a lot.  Coming along and looking great.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you sapelo, I will probably have about 1500 feet of kiln dried cypress in it when finished up. I have some cool plans for the windows and door. We are gonna go back after finishing the siding with the batton . I think thats how you spell it. I am gonna put an 8 ft shed out front . I think i found some older , maybe rusty tin, for the roof and shed. Scott


----------



## MoblMec (Dec 2, 2012)

Looking Good there Scott!!!
MoblMec


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 3, 2012)

Scott its looking good and makes me wish i was younger and have one my self


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep , i found some old rusty tin, looks great, just what the doctor ordered. I got it for 1.00 a sheet, i think that was fair. I got the shed started today , and the windows cut and framed out. Gotta get the tin on tomorrow, looks like we may get a bit of rain. I am using black hardware , hinges. I think it will look great. I will get some new pics in a day or two.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 5, 2012)

new pics posted , thanks for looking.


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful building Scott. I know you will spend lots of time out there.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice!  Got the rustic look going now - just needs a little weathering and smoke!  Awesome job Scott!


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 5, 2012)

May have to come and look at this build, It looks great worth the money in gas just to see.  Love the used tin for a roof..Great job Scott!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Dec 5, 2012)

Man that is awesome!  Really like the rustic look now with the tin and windows. I would be spending a lot if time in that beauty. Great build man.


----------



## john costa (Dec 5, 2012)

Scott, I like it. Can't wait to see it close.
JC


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 5, 2012)

Be done shortly


----------



## wooddog (Dec 6, 2012)

very nice. coming along just fine. Anthony


----------



## dragonflyoutdoors (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks awesome! Now all you need is some snow around it and it would be the perfect hunting/knife making cabin out there 
Hilery


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks folks , come by and see it if you want to check it out , all are welcome.


----------



## carver (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Scott, I've got a few commercial  in line blowers that can be hung at the peaks if you find it does get to hot or smokey inside.And I'm always open to trades.Building looks awesome. Jerry


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 9, 2012)

Update the pictures I know you're done


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 9, 2012)

I will. still just a few things to do . 

Jerry , i will let you know, thanks.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 20, 2013)

New pics coming , building  is done , now i just gotta lever up the floor on the inside , and pack it down. Then a little gravel on top.I have got all the windows cut noe and the latches installed. I will try to post the new pics monday or tuesday. Thanks, Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 23, 2013)

New pics added.


----------



## bg7m (Jan 23, 2013)

That looks really good Scott


----------



## wooddog (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like you got all the  other windows cut in  and trimmed out and all the batton strips put up over the cracks between the boards. You got all the window latches put on , because it looks like the windows are staying shut now. Its all cleaned up around the outside now.Nice job. When will you let us see the inside of it ????  Anthony


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 23, 2013)

You are correct Anthony. Its not much , but the building is done now. I will show the inside soon. Just gotta get some time to do it. Scott


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

Scott, my bad!  Was looking after your last post. Didn't scroll down pics. 

Man that is very very nice.  It would also be a true get-a-way for me. Beautiful and love the rustic look.  You should be very proud!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

I looked again.  I do believe I would have a hammock between those two trees.   That and a cold one on some days would be nice.


----------



## gsu51 (Jan 23, 2013)

cool little shop


----------

